# Moving to cyprus



## jodieb8 (Sep 19, 2011)

My husband and I are thinking of moving to Cyprus next year with our 2 year old son. I have been reading alot of mixed reports. Is it best for our son to go to a state nursery/school or private English?

My husband is a carpenter. Will it be hard for him to find work?

We plan to take enough money for a full years rent. 

I would be so grateful for any advice and tips or areas to live, schools, work etc.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

jodieb8 said:


> My husband and I are thinking of moving to Cyprus next year with our 2 year old son. I have been reading alot of mixed reports. Is it best for our son to go to a state nursery/school or private English?
> 
> My husband is a carpenter. Will it be hard for him to find work?
> 
> ...


You may have read (as it has been mentioned many times before) that Cyprus is rapidly degrading as a potential country for relocation of younger families. The cost of living is on par with the UK but salaries (if you can find employment) are very poor in comparison to the UK. The schooling system is improving but still suffers from being closely linked to Greec'e education system (this year for example there are no state school books as the Ministry in Athens could not afford to print them - their agreement to supply Cypriot Schools has fallen through). Schools this year are making do and mend with old stock. Private schooling is very expensive and the recession has seen a shift from private to state which has overstretched the state provision. 

Childcare issues are also an important consideration. many families relocating have family connections here and can rely on the family ties for things like school runs, pickups and daycare during the very long vacations, recesses and numerous school public holidays. If you are outside this network, weaving family life with work can be a huge challenge as schools open early (many start the school run at 7) and home time is normally at 1:30 when most employers still expect their staff to be working. 

The biggest worry for most parents usually focusses on healthcare issues too. I unfortunately know of many parents who have children with long term health issues and they all without exception rely on Isreal, the US and the UK for specialist treatments rather than seeking treatments from the Cypriot State system. Many have posted here that the Health care system here is good, but I would have to disagree - it is not universally so. There is also poorly established welfare system here, and unless you have been making social insurance contributions, there would be no safety nets.

Unless you can secure well paid employment (difficult generally for outsiders and non-Greek speakers) I would advise against a relocation here if you have dependents.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with everything that Kimonas says.
Coming here with a young child is very risky unless you have very well paid jobs to come to or a consderable amount of money behind you. (Not just enough for a years rent)

Sorry if that harsh but it is reality. I have seen far too many young families go back to the UK completely broke after struggling to make ends meet here.

Veronica


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, would be best to put your son in local nursery so that he learns the lingo, by doing this he will be ok to start local Cypriot school, saving you 400-500euros a month on private school fees, it is not easy and it is not cheap, we are a family of 5, kids of 12,8 and 3, however it is worth the extra effort needed to make sure there is enough money coming in, lifestyle far better than the UK, weather - well do I need to say more on that one. 

Don't come over here thinking good paid employment will be found easly, however there are opportunities to make a living, make sure you have a years rent, depends on what you want to live in, 2 bed appt - 300-400e p/m, 3bed villa 450-500e a month, money for living expenses for at least 6 months, probably would need 2000e per month at least including rent, money for flights back if it don't work out and money for when you get back to uk!

Don't be put off though, get the monies together and give it a go, whats the worst that can happen, you spend some money live in a different country/culture for 12 months and then have to go back to the UK!!

Good luck

Steve


----------



## jodieb8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your reply. It cheered me up slightly after the negative comments I had. We understand it will be hard work and we are by no means treating it as a holiday. 

Do your children go to state school? I see the fees for English schools are expensive but am worried about my son going to state schools after reading negative comments about English children being bullied. 

Where abouts do your family live? We have looked at various areas but for a 3 bedroomed villa we have found them to be around €700-900 rather than the €450-500 you mentioned. 

How much money would you suggest we have? We have a guarenteed £13,000. Would this not be enough? 

Thanks again
Jodie


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Jodie, we live in Peyia, our 4bed villa with pool cost us 900e per month, 3 beds will cost no more than 550e, there are loads on the market, if you get upto 5 posts you can then send accept private messages, put comments on any post 3 times more and I can send you a pm with more details, my son was offered a 3 bed villa for 450e, granted no pool.


----------



## jodieb8 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wondered why I didn't have access to messages. OK, I will do that now. 
Thanks for the info.
Jodie


----------



## jodieb8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Steve, I have done 6 posts and cannot get into messages. Any idea why? Thanks Jodie.


----------



## jodieb8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Steve, my messages are up and running. Any info you could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Jodie


----------

